
The Economist: Take back control of ownership in the digital age - RachelF
https://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21729745-and-threaten-property-rights-digital-age-how-digital-devices-challenge-nature
======
bediger4000
Silly The Economist: ownership is for "intellectual property" (which is only
worthwhile or even possible for corporations) and for Our Betters, the very
wealthy.

